# What morph is my crestie?



## CG Tommy (Mar 10, 2012)

Got myself a beautiful crested gecko. I know it shows strong extreme harlequin traits and also has 90 - 95% pinstriping. I'm not too sure if it is a creamsickle or a blonde or what? Please bear in mind this individual is 4 months old and not fired up in these pictures.

If you know, please identify the morph/colour/ whatever!


----------



## CG Tommy (Mar 10, 2012)

Aw no! Can't seem to attach the photos to this post. I followed the help section but can't figure it out.

It says to the bottom left of this box under posting rules

Posting Rules You *may* post new threads
You *may* post replies
You *may not* post attachments
You *may* edit your posts


Posting Rules You *may* post new threads
You *may* post replies
You *may not* post attachments
You *may* edit your posts


You *may* post new threads
You *may* post replies
You *may not* post attachments
You *may* edit your posts

Is it because i'm too new as a member? Any help? I really want to show you guys my crestie!


----------



## CG Tommy (Mar 10, 2012)

Anyone know?


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

Make an account on Photobucket and upload your photos onto there - then copy and paste the relevant link to the picture :2thumb:


----------



## CG Tommy (Mar 10, 2012)




----------



## CG Tommy (Mar 10, 2012)

Crestie


----------



## CG Tommy (Mar 10, 2012)

Ha ha, not sure im quite a technological wizard. They are on photo bucket, how do i now post them?

<a href="Pictures by tommyedwards - Photobucket" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1266.photobucket.com/albums/jj532/tommyedwards/CIMG6449-1.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## YoshiHCG (Feb 21, 2012)

There you go buddy, gorgeous crestie  i'd guess creamsicle harlequin partial pinstripe  I could be wrong though : victory: either way you got a stunner


----------



## YoshiHCG (Feb 21, 2012)

Couple of other pictures off your photobucket for you  you just hover over the picture on your photobucket and copy the Image link


----------



## CG Tommy (Mar 10, 2012)

Thanks Yoshi!! I'm afraid i'm a bit dumbfounded by this sort of thing!

Anyone know the exact morph(s)/colour?


----------



## sarasin (Dec 8, 2007)

Very nice harley partial pin, would need to see fired up pics to determine colour. But definitely not a creamsicle, this is orange background with cream flame/harley markings


----------



## YoshiHCG (Feb 21, 2012)

sarasin said:


> Very nice harley partial pin, would need to see fired up pics to determine colour. But definitely not a creamsicle, this is orange background with cream flame/harley markings


Yeh I did rethink the creamsicle bit after I wrote it haha


----------



## CG Tommy (Mar 10, 2012)

So any definitive answer? I now notice it has some dalmation to it too as well as having the 'white' lining around its back legs


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

sarasin said:


> *Very nice harley partial pin*, would need to see fired up pics to determine colour. But definitely not a creamsicle, this is orange background with cream flame/harley markings


Agreed.


----------



## CrestedGeckoLover (May 28, 2012)

You could have a Creamsicle Dalmation.


----------

